

How Y’all, Youse and You Guys Talk (2013) - rohan404
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2013/12/20/sunday-review/dialect-quiz-map.html

======
owenversteeg
Two of my three "least similar" were places (very near where) I've lived, and
two of my three "most similar" were places I've never even come close to.

Funny enough, the city apparently #1 most similar to my speech pattern is
Overland Park, Kansas, which is hilarious as I doubt I've ever been within 400
miles of there.

------
spants
As a Londoner, I'm apparently based on the West Coast.

~~~
breakingcups
As someone from Europe, so am I.

------
Zarathustra30
Wait.. "cot" and "caught" have different pronunciations?

~~~
maaarghk
I can imagine people from the south of England pronouncing them differently,
so in more southern American accents I wouldn't be surprised to hear "cot" as
a very quick, almost glottal sound, and "caught" with a long drawn out vowel.

As a Scot, I naturally pronounce them both identically. I'm just amazed there
are people for whom "Mary", "Merry" and "Marry" are the same, nevermind
utterly different!

Of course this test is not going to tell me anything useful... :)

edit: Sadly "gutties" was not an option for gym shoes, "ginger" was not an
option for carbonated beverages. I'm either from Miami or Boston, and
definitely not from Detroit. But really I'm from Glasgow :)

~~~
collyw
I am from Glasgow as well, but I pronounce them differently. Pretty much how
you describe them in your fist sentence.

------
comrade1
I went through the questions and when I first saw the results I was impressed,
but then I realized the "most similar" covered about 75% of the u.s. For my
results it basically just made the confederate states least similar and
everywhere else dark blue. Guess I'm a Yankee.

~~~
update
I got 'San Jose/Fremont, CA' & 'Richmond, VA' guess I'm All American.

------
comrade1
Why doesn't English have a plural you like German? Do the other Germanic
languages have plural you?

~~~
switch007
"You" is plural. According to [1] "you" and "ye" were plural (and "thou"
(nominative), "thee" (accusative), "thy" (gen) and "thine" (gen) were
singular). Fascinating!

[1] [https://english.stackexchange.com/questions/22194/did-
englis...](https://english.stackexchange.com/questions/22194/did-english-ever-
have-a-you-plural)

